# I am thinking of adding gound wires or guages..



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

*gound wires or guages.. i need help to install them!*

Ground wires-
are they hard?
what are price ranges for decent kits?
how much do they help?

Guages -
Mostly all i want them for is looks, Oil Pressure, tire pressure, outside temperatire(i have this on the digital odometer but i like it more on a guage) ... please give me more ideas on guages.
-Is it possible to have those big RPM ones that flashes red when redlining or when time to shift on an automatic?
-are these hard to install?
-how much do they usually cost?

any information, tutorial links will help a lot!

On ebay i found:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GROU...991101961QQcategoryZ33692QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
$45 after shipping for ground wires and stabilizer
others were $1 +20 shipping = $21 for ground wires
and $16 + $20 shipping = $36 for stabilizer
is the $45 deal worth it? is it useful? is it easy to install?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

a monster tach with shift light on automatic? gay.

a simple search on the board here or googling for gauges will help you a lot.....i.e. don't be lazy.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

ground wires are a mod you do when you run out of other mods. i have the vytor ground wires and they are well made.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Zac said:


> ground wires are a mod you do when you run out of other mods. i have the vytor ground wires and they are well made.


Nismo and HKS also both make a set.

As for gauges there is someone on thevboard.com that makes a little housing unit that goes in the little upper bin trey that can hold 3 gauges nicly.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

the S7 guages are popular with many people...personally i find them ass ugly but it is all personal opinion.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> Nismo and HKS also both make a set.
> 
> As for gauges there is someone on thevboard.com that makes a little housing unit that goes in the little upper bin trey that can hold 3 gauges nicly.


i'm thinking of putting a tv there, but come to think of it.. my sentra is tiny and there is no space for guages, having them there i guess would be my only option..


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Zac said:


> ground wires are a mod you do when you run out of other mods. i have the vytor ground wires and they are well made.



i think it might help a little, because it saids it lowers the muffler volume too... my friends complain about hearing it a block away...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it won't decrease the exhaust noise


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

chimmike said:


> it won't decrease the exhaust noise



how bout the thing when i press the hazard signal lights... the engine revs whenever the lights are on..
also when AC comes on the exhaust gets louder... i was hoping it helped on those times


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

damonfong0 said:


> also when AC comes on the exhaust gets louder... i was hoping it helped on those times



maybe so, but if anything it will be very minimal. The grounding system on your car shouldn't be very corroded being that the vehicle is still pretty new. Honestly its only really needed if you have a stereo system that is drawing alot of current, even then it isn't really needed.

Granted it does dress up the engine a bit


----------



## SpecM (Sep 1, 2004)

chimmike said:


> a monster tach with shift light on automatic? gay.


-Agreed.

-Grounding kit WILL NOT reduced any noise from your engine. Your exhaust gets louder becouse your engine is straining a bit to turn your AC. It's simply not an electrical issue.
-But they are not hard to install


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

LOL at this thread.

Dont get gauges, you dont need them on a STOCK, AUTOMATIC car. Waste of money. You dont shift gears yourself, why do you need a shift light?

If you do get gauges, make sure you get a BOOST one. Those are always cool to have.  

As was mentioned, ground wires do minimal of anything. Your car is new, and you really cant improve _that much_ on your wiring. If your exhaust is loud, which its not if its stock, then you need a resonator, but you dont.

Learn more about cars and mods, and then come back (after searching) if you want to spend money on actual and useful "mods"

Oh, and xbrandonx, nismo doesnt make groundwires, ebay makes fake nismo ones. :loser:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Butt Hurt said:


> Oh, and xbrandonx, nismo doesnt make groundwires, ebay makes fake nismo ones. :loser:


lol, never mind then, however if you still plan on doing this mod, ebay is probably gonna be the cheapest way to go if you do not care about the fake nismo


----------



## matt123 (Dec 2, 2004)

Electical system mods decrease engine noise? What won't they think up next.

Seriously, before you waste your money, spend some time on "Howstuffworks.com".


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I cant believe I didnt pick up on this. For future reference, its "g*R*ound wire and g*AU*ges." (From thread topic.)


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

damonfong0 said:


> i'm thinking of putting a tv there, but come to think of it.. my sentra is tiny and there is no space for guages, having them there i guess would be my only option..


 why spend money on something you don't need?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Flying V said:


> why spend money on something you don't need?



Com'on does anyone really NEED to mod their car?

Look if you want gauges, put em there. There is a nice cup to buy that someone is selling on b15sentra.net or thevboard.com

If you want a TV there, people have done that as well, so you could ask on one of those boards how they went about doing it.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

about the guages, i just want a few more, any kind to make it look good =D
my parents car has a lot... but too bad its not my car... also i cant afford a car like that, they will only pay full on a car under 20k

well the rpm guage, i kno the big ones looks weird, all i really want is the light cuz it looks nice
the voltage guage, oil pressure, stuff like that would be nice... but then lately i havnt found anything on any guage site that will look good... so nvm about guages... also guages cost a lot...

if ground wires dont help much, i really rather spend $45 on food


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

damonfong0 said:


> if ground wires dont help much, i really rather spend $45 on food


 Good point, Im hungry. 

Gauges are allright if they serve a purpose. Big tachs are well tacky and the style from 2000-2002. Oil pressure helps out, as does voltage and Air fuel ratio. If you plan on running a turbo or doing a lot of engine mods than gauges are a necessity, but with a stock motor all they are is looks ( which they look cool, but only on a few cars). IMO What you need... is to save for some nice rims ( no chrome) and a nice drop at about 2-3 inches. These are good first mods and change the apperance of the car 10 fold.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Flying V said:


> Good point, Im hungry.
> 
> Gauges are allright if they serve a purpose. Big tachs are well tacky and the style from 2000-2002. Oil pressure helps out, as does voltage and Air fuel ratio. If you plan on running a turbo or doing a lot of engine mods than gauges are a necessity, but with a stock motor all they are is looks ( which they look cool, but only on a few cars). IMO What you need... is to save for some nice rims ( no chrome) and a nice drop at about 2-3 inches. These are good first mods and change the apperance of the car 10 fold.



dropping will take me a while to save for lol since my options are limited to nismo S-tune... but i'm thinking of it, should i just go for something else about half the price AND better but void the warranty??
this brings me to something else to wonder about... how reliable is the sentra?
i'll start another thread..


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Nismo doesnt make any S-tuen suspension components. Springs do not cause any problems if you lower between 1-2.5 inches. Shocks will wear faster, but thats only one draw back.

Dont start any more threads before you search. I you want help from people ( including me), dont piss us off by making hundreds of useless threads. Its lame, and for those of us that actually want to help.. it keeps us from posting. So, search for your answers. Dont be lazy, its really easy.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

damonfong0 said:


> dropping will take me a while to save for lol since my options are limited to nismo S-tune... but i'm thinking of it, should i just go for something else about half the price AND better but void the warranty??
> this brings me to something else to wonder about... how reliable is the sentra?
> i'll start another thread..


A single component will not void the warranty on your car. The NISMO S Tune suspension is expensive for what it is. Within a few months, Megan Racing will release a full damper set for our car. Their products are of high quality and inexpensive.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Zac said:


> A single component will not void the warranty on your car. The NISMO S Tune suspension is expensive for what it is. Within a few months, Megan Racing will release a full damper set for our car. Their products are of high quality and inexpensive.


very nice...
got a website or anything for them??

about the shocks wearing faster... I never knew they wear.... when i first bought my car, it was very smooth... after 1 or 2 weeks it became all bumpy... i'm not sure if its the shocks but does it wear that fast??!


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

damonfong0 said:


> very nice...
> got a website or anything for them??
> 
> about the shocks wearing faster... I never knew they wear.... when i first bought my car, it was very smooth... after 1 or 2 weeks it became all bumpy... i'm not sure if its the shocks but does it wear that fast??!


.... they wear faster IF you LOWER the car. Have you done that? No. Then your imagining things.

And earlier did you say you wanted to put in a Tire Pressure guage?? Do they even make those, I've never seen them. Just go buy a nice little tire guage, walk up to tire, take off cap, and put it on it. There ya go. Costs you 2 dollars and don't look ugly and retarded stuck to your pillar. Man, my friends would ridicule me if I put pointless guages up for things that don't matter cause the car is stock. Like putting up a boost guage, pyrometer, or fuel pressure. You don't need it.

If you wanna mod it, do an exhaust. Lower the car. Get some rims.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Acceler8ter said:


> .... they wear faster IF you LOWER the car. Have you done that? No. Then your imagining things.
> 
> And earlier did you say you wanted to put in a Tire Pressure guage?? Do they even make those, I've never seen them. Just go buy a nice little tire guage, walk up to tire, take off cap, and put it on it. There ya go. Costs you 2 dollars and don't look ugly and retarded stuck to your pillar. Man, my friends would ridicule me if I put pointless guages up for things that don't matter cause the car is stock. Like putting up a boost guage, pyrometer, or fuel pressure. You don't need it.
> 
> If you wanna mod it, do an exhaust. Lower the car. Get some rims.


scion tc has tire pressure guage...
anyways since i cant afford a car with 6 or 7 guages, might as well put it in the pillar...
my parents caddy dont need oil pressure guage, battery voltage stuff like that... it has it anyways n it looks nice... why not have it?
i would put a boost guage if i had a turbo but i dont think i would have space anyways and the main point of having a sentra for me is to save gas anyways... whats wrong with having more things in the car here and there for looks?
i mean if i went to buy a cell phone holder for my cell phone, it probably looks worst than guages sticking out... would it be wrong to have one?
and who is it to tell what ugly and what is retarded anyways?

and no I am not imagining things... it is very bumpy right now... i cant keep a coffee mug inside those small cup holders when i drive on streets with lots of cracks n bumps


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

ok so shocks do wear...
what is the lifetime of non lowered?
what is the lifetime of 1 inch lowered?
what is the lifetime of 1.5 inch lowered?
just approximations would be great... I'm just wondering

also, what happens when it wears out?


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Your shocks may be leaking. Look inside your wheel well and look at them. If they are wet they are blown and need replacement.

I said a Boost guage is only pointless if you aren't ON boost. Oil pressure and battery voltage would be fine. Thats stuff you can use now if you wanna put it in and not look like some ricer. If you wanna put a cell phone holder in, go for it. Its serving a purpose isn't it? Just think about things... before you get it in and put it in, say to yourself "Am I even gonna USE this?"

Hey, I'm just trying to help ya use your money in better places not put ya down or something.


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

Acceler8ter said:


> Your shocks may be leaking. Look inside your wheel well and look at them. If they are wet they are blown and need replacement.
> 
> I said a Boost guage is only pointless if you aren't ON boost. Oil pressure and battery voltage would be fine. Thats stuff you can use now if you wanna put it in and not look like some ricer. If you wanna put a cell phone holder in, go for it. Its serving a purpose isn't it? Just think about things... before you get it in and put it in, say to yourself "Am I even gonna USE this?"
> 
> Hey, I'm just trying to help ya use your money in better places not put ya down or something.


ahah i kno i kno... anywayss
thx for the shocks tip.. i do see liquid under my car a lot...whenever i park i always thought it was the AC or something...

and noo i dont use a cell phone holder but my gf wants me to put one there cuz it looks umm "cute" lol but anyways if i have one there, and i find a way to hook up my charger to the top of the dashboard.. then ill use it


----------



## wonder1872001 (Oct 4, 2005)

i cant believe this thread got more ppl to write to it than my thread did....lol ok first off ground wires don't really help with anything just bc its a better name brand doesn't mean your torque is going to go up like your ebay item said...just like the other kid said unless your pulling a lot of current theres no need for lil things like that for example capacitors or anything...also the better quality amp u have the less you will notice your lights dim...solution buy a monoblock class D amp(that means it wont cut off when your playing it hard) and thick gauge wire so the amp wont blow and your set...
PS rule to go by:good amps usually run a dollar per real watt"rms" power


----------

